# The Fibromyalgia Spectrum - Part of the Big Picture in Understanding Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a very interesting article!Brief excerpt:


> The Fibromyalgia Spectrum - Part of the Big Picture in Understanding Fibromyalgia by Mark J. Pellegrino, MDImmuneSupport.com08-04-2007 "Today I'm convinced Fibromyalgia is indeed a 'broader' condition with various subsets" - and a Fibromyalgia Spectrum model is helpful in organizing and educating patients, writes Dr. Mark J. Pellegrino, MD, a Fibromyalgia expert specialized in Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation.


Find the full article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM080807F


----------

